# VIN needed for j1772 adapter but not CHADemo?



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

I'm ordering up my CHADemo adapter for the model3, and i'm tossing a j1772 in the mix to keep with the home juicebox, but in the checkout I notice that the j1772 seems to be linked/associated/coded/registered with the VIN of my car.

But the CHADemo is not linked to the car.

why one and not the other? is the j1772 not interchangeable? I had my first Mobile connector swapped out but I can't remember if I swapped the j1772 at the same time (ie: complete kit for complete kit swap or just the MC unit itself).

I've blanked out my VIN in this image, but it is right there in the pull-down down it was definitely associating the j1772 adapter with the car.


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

Possibly easier to forget behind/steal the 1772...could more easily track serial number to vin if registered. Genuinely not sure.

Edit: sanity checked - did the same, added both to cart. Removing the j1772 doesn't add the vin dialogue to the chademo item...seems they don't care, or just haven't updated the page script to need it.


----------



## orekart (Nov 15, 2018)

The J1772 adapter won't fit euro cars! It's nothing more than this.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

orekart said:


> The J1772 adapter won't fit euro cars! It's nothing more than this.


neither would the CHAdeMO adaptor


----------



## JP White (Jul 4, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> neither would the CHAdeMO adaptor


Really? CHAdeMO is a worldwide standard.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

JP White said:


> Really? CHAdeMO is a worldwide standard.


But the Tesla connector isn't


----------



## Quantum (Mar 23, 2020)

Well surely the VIN is simply a requirement to purchase, and is not flashed into the adapter. If it were it'd be a service headache when customers want to use one J1772 for multiple cars. And VIN is not required by J1772 chargers.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Quantum said:


> Well surely the VIN is simply a requirement to purchase, and is not flashed into the adapter. If it were it'd be a service headache when customers want to use one J1772 for multiple cars. And VIN is not required by J1772 chargers.


Maybe Tesla only requires a VIN for their inexpensive items that often go out of stock.
It would be a way to help prevent ebay resellers from buying them all up just to resell at a higher price.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

garsh said:


> Maybe Tesla only requires a VIN for their inexpensive items that often go out of stock.
> It would be a way to help prevent ebay resellers from buying them all up just to resell at a higher price.


That's very likely. They want to make sure only current Tesla owners can buy them until they can be made more plentiful. The Chademo adapter is too expensive to have a decent profit margin for resellers.


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

Definitely wouldn't put it past them to have a chip in the adapter that interprets the pilot signal from the j1772 and re-encodes it with tesla specifics like adapter temperature and serial number. Would be super handy in the event tesla ever made a 'report someone stole my adapter' function. "Oh, I see here it was used at xyz location with abd vin at date/time"


----------

